# Hellbent on my Type!



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

PLEASE HELP!! I've made countless threads about my type, yet I'm still unsure. I'm gonna be as thorough as possible with this Questionnaire (unlike my past ones), & I truly hope that I'll be able to attract some thoughtful responses.

1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

I'm about'a spark it up, tú comprendo? Male, just turned 18 + feeling determined to complete this.

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

I prefer the snapshot of the aurora borealis over the food & coffee. It reminds me of a quote by Alan Watts, "We do not "come into" into this world; we come out of it, as leaves from a tree. As the ocean "waves," the universe "peoples." Every individual is an expression of the whole realm of nature, a unique action of the total universe. This fact is rarely, if ever, experienced by most individuals. Even those who know it to be true in theory do not sense or feel it, but continue to be aware of themselves as isolated "egos" inside bags of skin." 
I'd describe the scenery as... quite, vibrational, contemplative, symbolic, vast and healing.

3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?

Dad called me isolated, a couple hours ago. I'd consider myself highly reflective and I truthfully enjoy my time alone. I love to philosophize. Awhile back, I actually decided to major in philosophy, too. I'm a fantastic writer, but that's subjective. Hmm... I'm extraordinarily into aesthetics as well as the nature of beauty. I'd also consider myself to be profoundly intuitive; I just know things. I'm the type of person who could be a spiritual leader in a decade or so, even less. Someone who could write plenty of books and make extremely creative music.

4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?

I don't know, I just wanna be interconnected with the Divine in a constant state of Enlightenment, not subject to human ignorance.

5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

Of course. People can only perceive so much of me, most stuff is internalized + invisible to others. Nevertheless, others would probably describe me in a similar fashion. Dad sees me as ungrateful, just found that out earlier -.-

6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the Value Test and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2.

Abundance
Creativity
Ecstasy
Truth
Joy
Art
Unity
Mastery
Awareness
Transcendence

I guess that sums up my values, I connect with the words.

7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?

It depends on how I feel, I usually try to react with a proper response.

8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

I try be as calm as possible. However, I can get overwhelmed by stress and lash out. Or be moody, or get ticked off. It's just interdependent on the circumstances, it's simply my natural inclination to act this way.

9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome.

I can dance, get really talkative, blissful, energetic, imaginative, etc. If I'm by myself and the situation is incredibly beautiful, tears of joy are welcome! I usually act smooth and feel veryyy witty in enjoyable situations. I act in accordance with who I am.

10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?

Both are welcome. I usually prefer to exist solely rather than within the presence of other individuals. However, if I can find a likeminded person (rare) I won't turn the offer down to chit-chat for awhile about whatever topic picks our interest(s). Evidently, one-on-one interaction can be deeper. Group interaction is more extensive imo.

11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?

Society? Meh, needs improvement. We're still primeval, yet simultaneously "modern." In a sense, we're a paradox. Evolved technologically but not morally / spiritually. & I could care less about those things listed in the question box such as norms, customs, traditions, etc.

12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?

Fuck authority. Doesn't mean shit to me. I see right through it - illusory façade. Deal with it impersonally, I guess.

13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? 

Fuck chaos. I love order, it manifests outwardly as me organizing everything in my vicinity alphabetically, numerically, or by color. This question's another catalyst for a quote, "In all chaos there is a cosmos, in all disorder a secret order" - Carl Jung

14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?

Not achieving my dreams. It's scary. Externalizes as me being a perfectionist and ever-striving towards being the best there is, was, or ever will be in the realm of certain things such as rap, for example.

15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

I'll say it again, Enlightenment. Self-realization. Bliss. I wanna write books / bring hip-hop back to it's roots. I see it as my mission (or purpose) that I've identified for myself.

16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

a) Writing (articles, verses) MUSIC (all kinds), deep conversations, intellectual stimulation - they all get me rolling.

b) Anything tedious w/ negative or draining energy. Listening to stupid people being annoying, LOL

17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your enneagram, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the Keys2Cognition, it helps if you post these results here as well.

I'm highly intrigued by MBTI, I just wanna know man.

18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?

I love wisdom yo


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

To me, you seem Ni dominant (so INFJ or INTJ). Based on what you've posted, I'd probably lean INFJ, but I'm not sure I have enough information to be certain.

How do you personally relate to Fe and Fi? What do you respect about both functions, and what about them do you not connect with as much?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would suggest you take my Jungian cognitive function tests. Then I can help type you  

Fe vs Fi test 

1.Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?
2.Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 
3.Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 
4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?
5.Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 
6.Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 
7.Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 
8.Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)? 
9.Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 
10.In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 
11.At a park, are you more 
Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Fe vs Fi test 

1. Are you more about people and social connections” (Fe)? Or personal values, authenticity and identity” (Fi)?

Personal values, authenticity & identity.

2. Do you believe that individual development is important, but social masks are necessary? Masks are ultimately tools. One can convey their true self through moving along with the current than against it (Fe)? Or everyone is entitled to be themselves, free of the nuisance of social convention. Conforming may be better for short term effects, but the ultimate goal is to see individual development (Fi)? 

I swim against the current, & individual development is extraordinarily important. Social masks are necessary... to an extent. However, it'd be naïve to postulate that social masks convey our true self. Our actual personality shines brighter if we're alone. Because when people exist solely, they aren't forced to match up with society's expectations. We can drop the cultural masks, and just be true to ourselves. There's no external force that subconsciously mandates us people to act or behave in accordance with the expectation or norm or whatever one fancies to call it. Our human contract should include the birthright to be ourselves, as long as it doesn't interfere with the flow of things. Human uniqueness and individuality (both are synonymous) can't blossom nor reach a state of veritable fruition if we pretend to be someone we're not; as metaphorical actors within a grand play (for the sake of others)

3. Do you work best with the emotions of others (Fe)? Or work best with your own emotions (Fi)? 

Tough one. People can see me as rather arrogant since I value my logic over theirs, it's well-thought-out. In other words, I see the emotions of others as irrational more often than not, and I have very little patience for stupid people. Moreover, I don't have a problem - not one motherfucking qualm - with helping others realize how stupid they are. I'd rather delve into the richness of my own emotional landscape instead of being compelled to deal with the stress of other's. I have counseled people before though.

4. Do you notice how you make others feel (Fe)? Or do you notice how others make you feel (Fi)?

How others make me feel, indubitably.

5. Do you show your empathy through saying confirming language such as “Oh no,” and “Aw,” (Fe)? Or exposing your own experiences and struggles as a means of letting the other person know they’re not alone? (Fi) 

Not sure.

6. Do you believe in global morals, or/and conform to group morals (Fe)? Or do you believe that everyone is one-of-a-kind and has their own set of values, just as you do yourself (Fi)? 

Universal morals certainly intrigue me. Nevertheless, morals can't be absolutes since they're interrelated to language (beliefs, ideas, as well as thoughts) Additionally, as far as I am conscious of, a universal language only exists in the timeframe of the future. To make sense, global morals cannot exist because we all possess a different sense of ethics due to our culture and/or inner sense.

7. Do you have empathy more on a global level, such as empathy for the human race (Fe)? Or empathy for a group of people you feel your values and experiences are related to (Fi)? 

I have empathy on a global level.

8. Would you say “I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would do harm to others around me (Fe)? Or I will do what I think is right, because doing otherwise would be inauthentic to who I am as a moral person (Fi)? Examples: You are against adultery because “I would hurt the people I love” (Fe) or “It goes against my ethics” (Fi)? You are against illegal downloading because; “I will set a bad moral example” (Fe)? Or because “I am not a thief” (Fi)?

Idk man.

9. Do you prefer to create an atmosphere of harmony and where everyone is “getting along” (Fe)? Or creating an atmosphere that coincides with your inner values; regardless of whether everyone is ‘feeling alright’ or not (Fi) 

Depends, my room is a reflection of my inner values. I definitely prize being right over getting along. But, I try to maintain harmony.

10. In a spat, do you appeal to the whole group in an “everybody settle down” kind of way, apologize and compromise to keep everyone happy (Fe?)? Or stubbornly stick to your guns because someone violated an issue of importance to you, and probably latch onto one individual and either calm them or remove them from the situation in an attempt to neutralize the situation? (Fi)? 

Everybody settle down. I always stick to my guns in every argument though.

11. At a park, are you more 

Extroverted Feeling (Fe)? You make sure everyone feels involved and has their needs met. Does everyone have a buddy? Nobody should be alone! Let’s go to the bathroom first, okay? How do we feel about hamburgers for lunch? Is that okay? Let’s meet over there, shall we? Does everyone know the plan, so no one is left behind? Let’s take a vote on which direction to go first! Fe will go on a ride it doesn’t like so a friend doesn’t have to do it alone.

Seems very touchy-feely ^

Or Introverted Feeling (Fi)? You decide which direction to go based on what is important to you. I’m going on this ride. No, it’s okay, I can go by myself. I don’t need you to come along unless you want to. I’m serious. I’m not afraid to do it alone. I’m not feeling the burgers, either. You all go ahead. I’m going to dash over to that taco stand. Nope, not going on that ride. You can beg all you want, I won’t do it. I’m scared of heights. Not a chance, bud. Drop it.

I wholeheartedly relate to Fi, above ^


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

You definitely prefer using Fi over Fe! So you can rule out the Fe using types, such as E/ISFJ's, E/INFJ's, E/ISTP's, and E/INTP's. 

All Fi users use Te over Ti, so I'm going to say you use Fi and Te. 

So now let's figure out if you use Ne or Ni. 

Ne vs Ni test 

1.While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 
2.Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 
3.Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 
4.Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 
5.Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 
6.Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 
7.Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 
8.Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 
9.Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Ne vs Ni test

1. While in a forest do you think of the fractal patterns, the wide range of possibilities in the forest, how this forest is part of the ecosystem and is affected by pollution from the city... (Ne) or Recognize that the forest is deeply symbolic of all of life in its interconnectedness and constant recycling and growth and foresees that this forest will soon be torn down for a housing development... (Ni)? 

Ni, I do recognize the fractal patterns though.

2. Do you have an explosion of ideas, symbols, and possibilities (Ne)? Or do you find one idea and build on it over time (Ni) 

A combination of both!!

3. Are you more about possibilities and randomness (Ne)? Or insights and purpose (Ni)? 

Insights and purpose 

4. Is your speech scatterbrained/about multiple topics (Ne) Or more streamlined/ talk about one thing at a time (Ni)? 

More streamlined. However, I can get scatterbrained every now and then.

5. Do you want to go out and try all of your ideas (Ne)? Or be selective with your ideas (Ni)? 

Be selective. All of my ideas externalized would result in major chaos.

6. Is your thought process non-linear (Ne) or linear (Ni)? 

Difficult, I can't say.

7. Do you brainstorm out loud (Ne) or keep ideas to yourself (Ni) 

I can brainstorm to myself sometimes, but I keep all of my ideas in a journal (Evernote)

8. Do you focus on “what if's” or “what could be”? (Ne) Or having an “aha moment” (Ni)? 

Having an epiphany!

9. Do you find broad shallow symbols and patterns (Ne) or deep symbols, and patterns (Ni)? 

Deep symbols, and patterns.

10. You are at a park. Are you more 

(Ne) sees the possibilities of the park. Look at those two people. You can tell they’re not “together” anymore, but just hanging out for the kid’s sake. See their body language? How many rides are in this park? Do you think anyone ever died here? I think they should put a new ride in this space. Call it the Haunted House of Horrors, and have Dead Presidents in it. You know, they could put up an entire haunted SECTION of the park. That would be awesome. Who do I call to pitch that idea? Stay away from the guy in the red hat. He gives me vibes. Ooh, you know, I could write a story about a murder in a theme park! He could die because the Tilt a Whirl malfunctioned. No, no, because the Tower of Terror ride didn’t stop, it crashed the elevator to the bottom floor! His sister did it. No, his uncle! No, the theme park guy, because he’s freakin’ insane.

Sounds crazy ^

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes. 

EXACTLY me ^


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

So it looks like you have a clear preference for Ni over Ne. And also Fi over Fe. I'm pretty sure you use Se over Si, but I need you to take this last test, so I can get a better idea of where sensing is on your stack. I know it's a lot, but I promise it will be worth it!  

Last test!!!

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 
2.Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 
3.Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 
3.Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)? 
4.How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)
5.Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 
6.Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 
7.Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 
8.After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 
9.While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 
10.You are at a park. Are you more 
(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him…


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Se vs Si test 

1. Do you listen to the same music over and over again because "It's the best music out there?" (Se) or because "I just always have-habit? (Si)? 

Se

2. Do you notice all the details of the present moment? Do you notice all of the tiny details in a painting? (Se)? Or do you notice the present details but compare them to past experiences? (Si) 

Se! I'm very attentive to art.

3. Do you tend to want immediate gratification and new hands on adventures/experiences (Se)? Or get stuck in an outdated routine, want tradition, are nostalgic, and relive past experiences (Si)? 

Oh God @ Si ... Se, all the way.

3. Are you about being spontaneous (Se) or rules and regulation (Si)?

Hmmm... two number 3's, I see. Sneaky.

Rules and regulation; I'm more about it

4. How do you handle a new situation? Do your senses shift through data and identifies what is the most relevant and most critical in the current situation. Do you seize opportunities as they present themselves? Do you troubleshoot and seek a tactical advantage? (Se) Or do your senses relate the present situation to past experience? Do you ask “how did I handle something like this last time”? Do you evaluate similarities and differences? Do you apply proven techniques to the challenges of the current circumstances? (Si)

Se, big time.

5. Do you look for external sensory experiences such as roller coasters, scary movies, race car driving? (Se) Or internal sensory 
experiences such knowing how your body feels during Yoga or immediately knowing when you are full (Si)? 

Neither.

6. Do dress with a flair of boldness; have a keen eye for aesthetics, and have an enjoyment for the finer things in life (Se)? Or is your style traditional and conservative? (Si) 

SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

7. Would you say “I can tell that’s a car because it has wheels, it’s moving, it looks like others cars, it’s made by Ford” (Se) or “Cars in my mind are always purple, therefore that moving vehicle is not a car” (Si)? 

LOL, what the fuck @ Si ... Se, again.

8. After a long day at work do you put on a new movie (Se) or a movie you’ve already seen (simply for the familiarity and nostalgia) (Si)? 

Se..

9. While in a forest do you notice the rich detail in the whole forest - the trees, their color and texture, their sounds, their smells, the pattern of light and dark... (Se)? Or note that this forest has always been here and recalls being in a forest from childhood, smelling that smell and the fun of playing hide and seek behind the trees... (Si)? 

Se ... Okay, so Si feels like Ni backwards. I just realized that.

10. You are at a park. Are you more 

(Se)? You are busy noticing all the details of the park and the people in it. Sights. Sounds. Colors. Oh, cool. That ride flips upside down! I’m going to try that. Do you smell those hotdogs? Aren’t they great? I think we ought to go bungee jumping… it’s only $50 for a group of $12! Which way is the Tower of Terror? I’m going to ride down it and watch all you sissies wet your pants when it drops 50 feet in 12 seconds!

Yes - that's totally me, the external focus @ times ^

Or (Si)? relates everything around them to past experience. Last time I was here, I threw up on that ride; I’m not going on it again. Oh, hey, that’s the bench I sat on when so-and-so kissed me! Oh, good, the line is shorter this year. Why does this slushy taste different? I think they put less cherry cola in it than before! I feel ripped off. OR… I’ve never been to a theme park before, but that Ferris wheel reminds me of that scene in The Notebook, when Noah won’t take no for an answer, until Allie agrees to go on a date with him… 

I'm not too memorable with that type of stuff, however some material I do connect with ^


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"Hmmm... two number 3's, I see. Sneaky." I really laughed at this! I swear that was an accident! 

"Se ... Okay, so Si feels like Ni backwards. I just realized that." lol

Ok. So you use a lot of Se! It looks like your functions are in this order: Fi, Se, Ni, Te= ISFP. I officially type you as an ISFP  

"I'd describe the scenery as... quite, vibrational, contemplative, symbolic, vast and healing." Ni 

"I'm extraordinarily into aesthetics as well as the nature of beauty."- Se 

"I'd also consider myself to be profoundly intuitive; I just know things. I'm the type of person who could be a spiritual leader in a decade or so, even less. Someone who could write plenty of books and make extremely creative music." Ni and Fi 

"Creativity
Art
Unity
Mastery
Awareness
Transcendence" Fi and Ni 

"Not achieving my dreams. It's scary. Externalizes as me being a perfectionist and ever-striving towards being the best there is, was, or ever will be in the realm of certain things such as rap, for example." Weak Te 

"Writing (articles, verses) MUSIC (all kinds), deep conversations, intellectual stimulation - they all get me rolling." Fi and Ni 

"I love wisdom yo" Ni

I thought you were an XSFP, I just wanted to make sure. Remember, XSFP's can come off as intuitive because they use introverted intuition for their 3rd function.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Cognitive Process Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)

extraverted Sensing (Se) **************************** (28)
average use 
introverted Sensing (Si) ********* (9.7)
unused 
extraverted Intuiting (Ne) ********************* (21.3)
limited use 
introverted Intuiting (Ni) ********************************************************* (57.6)
excellent use 
extraverted Thinking (Te) ************************************ (36.2)
excellent use 
introverted Thinking (Ti) *********************** (23.1)
limited use 
extraverted Feeling (Fe) ***************** (17.1)
limited use 
introverted Feeling (Fi) ********************************************** (46.2)
excellent use

What would you say now? ;p


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I would say that leans you towards INTJ= Ni, Te, Fi, Se. But in my opinion and those results your Fi and Se are still much too high to be an INTJ. From the info you provided you also use weak Te, not Te as your second function like an INTJ does. 

"I'm extraordinarily into aesthetics as well as the nature of beauty."- high Se 

"Not achieving my dreams. It's scary. Externalizes as me being a perfectionist and ever-striving towards being the best there is, was, or ever will be in the realm of certain things such as rap, for example." Weak Te. I use weak Te and I'm the same way.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Interesting!! However, I can't see myself as other than Ni dom.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, you know yourself best. But I hope I helped in some way though!


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I learned a few new things about my functions! However, ISFP doesn't fit 

So if anyone else wants to share what they think,

You are more than welcome to.

I really wanna settle on my type. I'm sure we all do!


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok. Fair enough. Have u seen this site?

How Te Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Fe Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Ne Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Se Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Ti Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Fi Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Ni Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction

How Si Acts in all 4 Positions - Funky MBTI in Fiction


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, in the past. 

I just read about Te, and I'm too organized to have inferior Te.

Ni description feels as if my soul were exposed in the form of words.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

But Te is not just about organization, but maybe you already know that though. So I think the bigger question is, do you think you like to be by the book, are systematic, and you want to plan lots of stuff/like schedules?


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

I feel systematic. I plan just about every one of my actions in advance, some can be very in depth. I love itineraries. The word methodical reallyyy describes me.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm ok! Maybe your just an INTJ with balanced functions? Have you tried Socionics? Now I want to know what type others think you are.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Funny you ask that, I got into Socionics yesterday!

Yesterday, I typed as INTj on a.. 70 or so question test.

Today, I typed as INFj on (I vs E, N vs S, F vs T, J vs P) quiz.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Interesting. As far as I know, in socionics you convert the last letter to get your mbti type. So INTj= INTP. INFj= INFP


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I understand that.

Nonetheless, my J was @ 98% on the last MBTI test I took (t'was extensive, too)


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Yes, but the J part is usually flipped for introverts. 

Si, Se, Ni, Ne are Perceiving functions. These functions are concerned with absorbing life and information. These functions can leave too much info unprocessed- like letting laundry pile up. Life becomes messy. May make bad decisions.

Ti, Te, Fi and Fe are Judging functions. These functions draw conclusions based on received information. They have a desire to move toward an answer, decision, or objective. They can be stubborn to taking in new information that contradicts their own.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Kitty23 said:


> Yes, but the J part is usually flipped for introverts.
> 
> Si, Se, Ni, Ne are Perceiving functions. These functions are concerned with absorbing life and information. These functions can leave too much info unprocessed- like letting laundry pile up. Life becomes messy. May make bad decisions.
> 
> Ti, Te, Fi and Fe are Judging functions. These functions draw conclusions based on received information. They have a desire to move toward an answer, decision, or objective. They can be stubborn to taking in new information that contradicts their own.


I know that I'm Ni dom :d


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

haha ok then


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Bump...


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hmm what makes you think you're not an INTJ?


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

I didn't say I was INTJ.

I speak of Ni, as dominant.

So... that also includes INFJ.

I have an abundance of reasons.

Why don't we start with this description,

Or (Ni)? You know what will happen before it happens. I’m going to take a step back, because that kid is going to spill his slushy all over – yup, there it goes. I know which ride I want to go on. I’ve thought about it all week. I’m going to have an awesome time on that ride. I’m going there first. Wait, there are other rides? I didn’t even notice! I was busy fixating on getting to the head of the line! Marsha better not go on that thing, she’ll hurl—yep, there she goes. 

What's so hard to understand that, I am this description - every inch of it.

If you are still hoodwinked enough to believe that I'm not Ni dom, I can elaborate.

Honestly, check my past threads. Peeps have consistently been wary of my Ni.

Until of course, I let the complexity unfold (myself) No one has any doubts after that.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

I know. I get that you're Ni dom. So is the real question whether you're an INTJ or INFJ? Is that what you're trying to figure out?


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

I misinterpreted your response, I thought you meant what makes me think I am. 

But to answer your question, that's what I wanna figure out. I wanna be 100% certain.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

Moksha said:


> I misinterpreted your response, I thought you meant what makes me think I am.
> 
> But to answer your question, that's what I wanna figure out. I wanna be 100% certain.


You seem more like an INTJ than an INFJ.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

That's what's hard about trying to communicate through internet!  Ok. I understand now. Well, so far I want to say you are an INTJ.

"I feel systematic. I plan just about every one of my actions in advance, some can be very in depth. I love itineraries. The word methodical reallyyy describes me."- Sounds very Te, but you used the word "feel?" why? does this mean you are not 100% certain you are very systematic? 

Say your friend is crying? What would you do? How would *you want *to respond? How would *you actually *respond? Would you empathize with them? If so how?

Say you are supposed to counsel someone who drinks alcohol too much. How would *you want *to counsel them? And how would *you actually *counsel them?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Still confused on whether you are an introverted thinker or extraverted thinker? Time to clarify then: 

Introverted Thinking- Ti is all about classifying things. It likes to give them names and put them in little boxes. Extraverted thinking- Te is more conceptual. It looks at how things relate to one another. So while introverted thinking focuses on separating things into their unique parts, extraverted thinking focuses on organizing things into a unified whole. Ti is subjective and private. You can see the Ti user’s results but not hear their thinking process. Ti is never stumped by a problem, but will instead find some way to “rig it” and solve it. Stuck in a room? Ti will find a way out.

Extraverted Thinking- Te always is objective. It also gets stumped by the facts if there is no obvious, logical solution. Locked in a room with no way out? Te can’t fix it. But Te can make a crap-load of money and knows how to plan for success.

Te gets sh!t done. Ti wants to know what sh!t is.
Te is objective reasoning. The car is blue. 
Ti is subjective reasoning. How does a car work? 

Telling them apart … depends on where they are in the functional stack.

Te as 1st function- Te-dom? The boss in the room. The planner. The organizer. Big money maker. Driven to success. Annoyed by “lazy” people.
Ti as first function- Ti-dom? Not the boss in the room. The guy in the corner who just took apart something and put it back together. Or sat listening to your argument and then dismantled it with one well-placed logical question. The problem solver who laughs when other people are stumped. 
Te as second function- Aux-Te? Blunt. To the point. Motivated to accomplish. Natural planner. Can tell other people what to do and how to do it. Expects results. Motivated by money and success… but not inclined to be “the boss” unless forced.
Ti as second function- Aux-Ti? Problem solver. Doesn’t see any factual impasse as troubling. Quietly analyzes a situation and does something about it. Isn’t motivated by success so much as deeper understanding. 
Te as third function- Tert-Te? Fi controls it and dampens it, but it’s still blunt. Motivated to do stuff. Make plans. Organize their environment and other people. Bossiness. 
Ti as third function- Tert-Ti? Self-analyzes and sharpens Fe, but Fe dominates it. More interested in knowing why something happened than in organizing the external world. 
Te as 4th function- Inferior-Te? Weak. Under-developed. Can become obstinate and dig in its heels when Fi is pushed too far or challenged. Turns blunt if annoyed. Finds satisfaction from productivity and motivates the user to complete task. The user has a tendency to be bossy and controlling if Te is used too much.
Ti as 4th function- Inferior Ti? Weak. Under-developed. Can become intensely critical of others’ logic and self-conscious if Fe is battered around. Gets angry and defensive if forced into a corner. Unconcerned with financial gain.

Ti: No one is more qualified to determine the truth than myself.

Fi: No one is more qualified to determine what is morally right than myself. 

Ti has to rationalize. Fi has to reflect. Ti reflects on logic. Fi reflects on morality. 

Ti-Fe types, such as INTP’s, are likely to believe a person must use reason to consider what the correct solution is. They are likely to believe that the solution based on reason is the morally just one. This goes for Fe-Ti (INFJ) to a much lesser degree since the “common good” is prioritized and the reason is secondary. Fe-Ti (INFJ) might use reason to advocate for the common good.

Te-Fi types, such as ISTJ’s and INTJ’s are likely to believe that a person can discern what is morally correct through objective facts and by reflecting upon individualized principles. They are likely to believe that the best solution is the solution represented by facts outside of them. Fi-Te (INFP’s) has this to a lesser degree. They are no less capable, but they prioritize the “rightness” discovered within themselves. They make appeals to facts in the outside world.


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you again for your feedback, Eluid Sade.

I just feel as though I need more verification (from others)

Or maybe I'm too needy, maybe I just need more evidence, idk.

I really appreciate the response though. What makes you think that?

Edit: Oh & Kitty, I'll begin to work on that stuff ;p


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Fe= your emotions are external based- generally come off as bubbly, more touch feeler types. They feel emotions on more of a broad scale. They absorb others emotions without even having to step in their shoes. Ex. man walks in a bar and starts to feel angry. He turns around and sees theirs an angry man near him that he didn't even notice. So the man absorbed the other man's anger. This can lead the Fe user to question what they themselves are feeling. Their goal is have their group conform to one set of morals, to keep the peace. Fe users are more in tune with others emotions. 

Fi= emotions are internal based- can come across as cold or aloof at first. They feel their own emotions very deeply. If you asked a Fi user what they were feeling they would be able to tell you. Their goal is let everyone be their authentic selves and express their values even if it means losing group harmony. But since Fi users do like harmony they will try and calm down the one person in the group who is upset rather than saying "Everybody settle down. (Fe)" Fi users are strongly in tune with their own emotions. 


Fi
•	Focuses on their subjective experience of emotions, their own likes and dislikes, and how these things form their moral code
•	Would rather point out instances of injustice and immorality than stay quite and fake collective harmony
•	Desires authenticity, justice, being in touch with themselves and in line with their values
•	Is motivated by a desire to stay true to their values, develop their unique depth and perspective
•	Appreciates being told that they are authentic, unique, deep-feeling, genuine, caring
•	Conflict with cold-hearted objective logic, being a “cog in a machine”, insensitively and assertively telling others what to do
•	May be criticized for being selfish, unconcerned with others, overly sensitive, thin-skinned

Fe
•	Focuses on others’ wellbeing/harmony, societal guidelines for morality, and how these things form their collective moral code
•	Would rather maintain collective harmony and look for ways for everyone to compromise and agree than incite disagreement
•	Desires harmony, agreement, community, kindness, supporting/helping others
•	Is motivated by a desire to help others, make meaningful connections and relationships, feel accepted and appreciated
•	Appreciates being told that they are appreciated, well-liked, kind, helpful, supportive, compassionate
•	Conflict with blunt and uncaring criticisms, not considering others, rudeness
•	May be criticized for being fake, manipulative, changing their morals to fit the situation


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

INFJ or INTJ test 

INFJ or INTJ Test - CelebrityTypes.com


----------



## Moksha (Feb 1, 2014)

No, I'm certain I'm systematic.

I just envision multiple past actions,
simultaneously, & it feels systematic.

Systematic in the sense that, I do 
things in accordance w/ a procedure.

--------------------------------------------------

Well, I'd comfort them. Actually, now that I think about... 
My sister came in my room last night - and - started to cry.
I just looked at her, poker face. Except, I asked - "what's wrong? 
Additionally, this is to the best of my memory. I could be incorrect.

--------------------------------------------------

Well tbh, I'm absent of desire in relation to a drunk who needs counseling. 
No offense. However, I counseled a cutter for months & months on end, tho.
I know (now) that I don't wanna be a counselor. I feel as tho others can't solve
the problems we've perpetuated from our own dungeon. It's an individual journey.
Speakin' from real life experience, I just spent time conversing with her for eternity.
& got her into therapy for a year *or so* Yet, my way to heal is through conversation.

--------------------------------------------------

I could always take ur "Te vs Ti" assessment too, Kitty


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

"Well tbh, I'm absent of desire in relation to a drunk who needs counseling. 
No offense. However, I counseled a cutter for months & months on end, tho.
I know (now) that I don't wanna be a counselor. *I feel as tho others can't solve
the problems we've perpetuated from our own dungeon. It's an individual journey.
Speakin' from real life experience,* I just spent time conversing with her for eternity & got her into therapy for a year *or so* Yet, my way to heal is through conversation." *This sounds like low Fi to me, especially the part in bold. I do not see Fe.*

"Well, I'd comfort them. Actually, now that I think about... 
My sister came in my room last night - and - started to cry.
I just looked at her, poker face. Except, I asked - "what's wrong? 
Additionally, this is to the best of my memory. I could be incorrect."
When you saw your sister cry could her feel her emotions (Fe)? or were you more interested in putting yourself in her shoes (Fi)?


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Here is my Te vs Ti test again, if you want to take it again 

Te vs Ti test 

1.Are you more about applying logic/organization to your external world (Te) or inner world (Ti)? 
2.Are you more about execution and effective organization (Te)? Or ideas and logical understanding (Ti)? 
3.Are you more about organization for efficiency, by the book, like to make things happen, and systematic (Te)? Or about analyzing everything, taking things apart to know how they work, and checking for accuracy or inconsistencies? (Ti) 
4.You have a gadget in front of you. Do you take the gadget and see what you can do with it? See what results you can achieve with it? Ask how can I make this happen? And what external impact can it cause? (Te) Or do you take apart the gadget to understand the parts or essence of it. Do you ask how does the gadget work? Is this accurate? Is this consistent? (Ti)? 
5.Do you want to USE information (Te) Or UNDERSTAND it (Ti)? 
6.Do you want to figure out how things can get done/results focused (Te)? Or understand how things are and fit together/ knowledge focused (Ti)? 
7.Do you like to come up with a decision and stick with it (Te)? Or always open for new insights and ways to perfect an idea (Ti)? 
8.Do you organize your bookshelf by tallest to shortest books (Te)? Or favorite to least favorite books (Ti)? 
9.Do you focus on organizing things into a unified whole/look at how things relate to one another (Te)? Or focused on separating things into their unique parts and classifying things (Ti)? Example, who are you in this conversation? Hubby (Te) or Wife (Ti) 
Hubby: I want to go to the blue hardware store.
Wife: I want to go to Lowes. 
10.At a park, Are you more 
(Te) busy organizing others and coming up with “battle plans.” Which direction do we go first? Give me the park map. Okay, where do we want to be by noon? When and where do we meet for lunch? Who is in charge of watching the kid? Which rides do what? When is the bus leaving? What do we have time for? How long are the lines? Okay, everyone who wants to go on these twelve rides, line up to the left! Everyone else to the right! We meet back here at 7pm! No stragglers! Does everyone have their phone on? Good! 

Or (Ti)? busy analyzing how the rides work and what makes the most sense. If I go this way, the path winds around past what I want to see, and by the time we’re to meet up, I’ll have been all the way around the park. I won’t have to walk back, or rush from one side of the park to the other. Wait, why are they all walking in the opposite direction? Don’t they know this is the logical way to do it? If you go that way, you’ll engage in needless walking and won’t be able to get through the line in front of the House of Mirrors


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

What is making you question whether you are an INTJ or INFJ?


----------

